# ESV Audio Bible ... Narrated By: Max McLean



## ANT (Jan 30, 2008)

I received the ESV Audio Bible narrated by Max McLean for Christmas this year. I work in a warehouse by myself and have tons of time to listen. Tuesday morning I finished listening to it (From Gen. to Rev. in the month of Jan.) I LOVE IT!!!

I highly reccomend it! If anyone enjoys using audio bibles or books. Max McLean does a great job!!!


----------



## ANT (Jan 30, 2008)

I bought it from this site ...

Downloadable ESV MP3 Bibles

They have a few sample chapters you can download.
They also have the book of John available for free downlaod.


----------



## tbhd (Jan 30, 2008)

You can also read listen to the whole bible (ESV) a chapter at a time at this link:

ESV.org: Official Website of the English Standard Version Bible


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 30, 2008)

This really is excellent. I enjoy it, and put the whole thing on my iPod. I then make a playlist of the book of the Bible I'm preaching through and listen to it regularly.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 30, 2008)

And what a gifted voice Max has. I could be inspired just listening to him reading the tax code.


----------



## etexas (Jan 30, 2008)

I have him (McLean) doing both the ESV and the KJV, he is very gifted, I love to listen to the Gospels!


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 30, 2008)

tbhd said:


> You can also read listen to the whole bible (ESV) a chapter at a time at this link:
> 
> ESV.org: Official Website of the English Standard Version Bible



This is probably one of sites I frequent the most (that and the PB!).


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 30, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> And what a gifted voice Max has. I could be inspired just listening to him reading the tax code.



Tax code??? I prefer his reading of Jonathan Edwards' "Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God." I also have his ESV and enjoy that a lot.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2008)

I need to pick this up.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 30, 2008)

I have his dvd's of his dramatization of the Books of Genesis and Mark. They make me all goose bumply.


----------



## ANT (Jan 31, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > And what a gifted voice Max has. I could be inspired just listening to him reading the tax code.
> ...



I've heard him do Edward's sermon too ... It is good!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 31, 2008)

etexas said:


> I have him (McLean) doing both the ESV and the KJV, he is very gifted, I love to listen to the Gospels!



Where can I find Max McLean's KJV audio bible?


----------



## etexas (Jan 31, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > I have him (McLean) doing both the ESV and the KJV, he is very gifted, I love to listen to the Gospels!
> ...


Hello! I got mine on Amazon, I have A Bose unit that plays the MP3 formatted Cds, so that that is what I use, you can get it in regular CD format as well. I think it is one of the best King James readings I have ever heard!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 31, 2008)

ANT said:


> I received the ESV Audio Bible narrated by Max McLean for Christmas this year. I work in a warehouse by myself and have tons of time to listen. Tuesday morning I finished listening to it (From Gen. to Rev. in the month of Jan.) I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> I highly reccomend it! If anyone enjoys using audio bibles or books. Max McLean does a great job!!!



I only have the book of Romans - which I got with my Reformation Study Bible - but I can second what you say. He has a good reading style.


----------



## etexas (Jan 31, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> ANT said:
> 
> 
> > I received the ESV Audio Bible narrated by Max McLean for Christmas this year. I work in a warehouse by myself and have tons of time to listen. Tuesday morning I finished listening to it (From Gen. to Rev. in the month of Jan.) I LOVE IT!!!
> ...


I think (need to double check) that English is not even Max's first language! He and his parents were immigrants. He has a site, I d not have a bookmark for it, but give it a Google. (And correct me if I am wrong about that!)


----------

